# Who was it that dropped their car last year?



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

I remember a thread from several months ago where the poor guys car fell off of his hoist and landed on its side, doing pretty serious damage to body.

I'm curious about how that all panned out but dang if I can remember who it was and I'm tired of searching for the thread. 

Can anyone point me to it?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

It was me. I haven't been on here in a while and just decided to come on and look aroundand saw your post. After the car fell I fixed it pretty quick. It was all fixed within two weeks. I think I posted the repair. If not I'll put up the pics. Luckily a friend had another friend with a conv 67 quieter panel in his garage. It was a little beat up but it worked. Everybody know how hard it is to repair quarters since they don't repop 67's. Car is still sitting in my garage with primer on it waiting for my buddy to finish it. My other friend snuck his 65 impala in front of mine that was so pose to be a quick spray. Two years later I'm helping to put it together so I can get out of the shop and mine it.


----------

